# Weather in France at Easter



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

What is the weather usually like during easter in france, we plan to go well into southern regions, leaving home 15th april for 2 weeks.

will it still be cool?

thanks
John


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Varies we went this year went to Trier in Germany first week was attrocious sideways rain, cold, foggy then few days later was nearly 20 degs in Charleville Mezziers - think went 8th to 18th April or whenever Easter was this year.

As its slightly later I should think it should be lovely. Whatever the weather we can't make up our minds whether to go from 1st-14th April (School hols) or proper Easter 18th onwards. 

Greenie


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

cheers Greenie, should think we will take clothes for all eventualities!

the wife is a teacher so we can only go these 2 weeks, plus kids at school too.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Maximum Average for Paris/Reims/Chaumont 58C, Nice 60C. But who knows!

Ron


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

April into early May this year was bit iffy through France and Italy,but I doubt if it is ever the same 2 years running.Go for it and hope for the best.
John.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We're in the Dordogne about 40 miles from Limoges every April and this year we had a great month.
On the other hand we've had it very wet on ocassions.

In short it can't be relied on to be either good or bad but it can be relied upon to be far better than being in the uk.    

Can't wait to get to our favourite cheese. :roll:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We spent the full month of April in France this year and apart from about two days , we had blue skies and sunshine. We were in the northern half and Annecy during the first two weeks and eventually ended up in Camargue where it had just become very warm and sunny, (mid 20's). We spent the last four days on Ile d'Oleron on west coast and it was hot there too. 

The long, cold winter of early this year was very slow to leave France as it was everywhere else. 

About a week after we came back there was snow and storms down south and in Provence.

It is a bit of a lottery, but overall, you have a good chance of it being warmer than UK and you will probably see more sun too. 

Cycling is a great activity in cooler weather!

Good luck, we plan to spend Mid -April to Mid-May in Brittany this year.

Ca


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

We had great weather on the Atlantic coast this April, late on through into May. Every day we had at least a few hours of sunshine. 

Bit of a lottery really but I bet average temperatures will be higher in France than at home.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

who cares about the weather just go and enjoy cant be any worse than here


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Don't know how far south you are going and nobody can ever guarantee anything but this may help.

At the weekend we were in Carcassonne as we were finalising the purchase of a house near there. By Saturday we had the house and had lunch outside - only 10 degrees but sunny and no wind. Sunday was about 10 degrees but cloudy and when we left on Monday it was 14 degrees with the sun coming out. (Minus 8 when we got back here though!)

Talking to the locals in that area, they see January and February as "winter" and by mid April they would be expecting very good weather.

Having said that, we did a big European trip in 2007 leaving UK at the end of April and not getting anything decent until well down through Spain - UK was having a heatwave at the time if you remember!

Just goes to show that you can't guarantee anything but, as others have said, you are much more likely to get good weather down there than back here. We are not expecting miracles after our move but we are expecting many more warmer days (including some very hot ones!), more consistency of weather and a significant overall improvement.

Go for it and enjoy the trip.

Regards

Brian


----------

